# FlashPak v1.01(A simple binary to flash packages!)



## Simran (Jul 22, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 2.3.X (GB)

Source:: 
Alright, guys, I decided to put a little binary together for you guys. It's called "flashpak", which stands for flash package. The usage is very easy, and I hope developers use this in they're apps.

Works on CWM, TWRP, AMON, and any other recovery ... erm... Let me rephrase that.. it works on all recoveries 

*Usage:*

```
flashpak file.zip
```
^ If the file "file.zip" is in the root of your SDCARD, just type what's above 

It will then reboot you into your recovery and begin to flash the package.

*Please note:*
*Only works on devices that use "reboot recovery".
*Must be ran under su.
*I'm not responsible for anything if any of you mess up... well.. I am, but I won't be available to fix your device right and then.
*Since I used the Android-9 toolchain, I'm assuming that it only for 2.3+... not sure.
*Package must be on your SDCARD!

*Changelog:*
v1.01 - Fixed errors with confusion of the external storage's.

*What to add:*
*Able to reboot to recovery on devices that can't do "reboot recovery".

How to install, just extract the "flashpak" binary from the zip provided.. Extract it somewhere and run it 

I'll try my best to keep this updated as much as I can. School is gonna start soon, and it's my last year in HS, and I might not update it as often as I will throughout this week :\

Like me on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SimranApps
Follow me on Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/SimranDevs
Add me on Google+: https://plus.google.com/114069302448745664287


----------

